# Problem mit mod_rewrite



## DivDax (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Ich möchte gerne einiges per mod_rwrite realisieren, was mir teilweise auch gelungen ist.
Allerdings habe ich nun ein Problem, welches ich nicht selbst lösen kann.

Ich möchte durch den Aufruf von "www.domain.de/news" das "index.php?function=news" geladen wird.
Soweit funktioniert das auch, bis auf das, dass Bilder, CSS etc. nicht geladen werden, da die Pfade zu den Bildern etc. relativ angegeben ist.
Nun wird also also jedem "./images/bild.jpg" -> "./news/images/bild.jpg".

Hier meine .htaccess

```
RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteBase /

RewriteRule		^(.*)(\.html?)$					/index\.php?function=$1
RewriteRule	^([^/][_0-9a-zA-Z_-]+)/?$	/index.php?function=$1
```


Hab dazu leider nichts im Forum oder Google gefunden. 

Bitte um Hilfe! 


Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du am Ende der Rule die Flag *[R]* notierst, sollte es klappen.

Andernfalls könntest du als Pfad */images/bild.jpg* nehmen ....oder du schreibst halt Anfragen nach  */news/images/* ebenfalls um.


----------

